# Classic Minolta Ad (Circa 1982)



## MinoltaKid84 (Feb 17, 2009)

I found this while cleaning my room:


----------



## Battou (Feb 18, 2009)

I have one of those







I also have countless Ads from the 60's 70's 80's and some from the 90's for countless brands, Some of them in pristeen condition (not that I think they are worth much but still :lmao: ).


----------

